
Ask HN: How can I recover an issue that was in Google Code? - jason_s
I posted an issue back in 2010 to Google Code in the zxing Java library for QR codes. It was issue #422, and it looks like the issue was never migrated to the github repo. Is there any way to find a copy of this discussion? All I have is a reply in my inbox from one of the project maintainers, and I see a few references in forked repos (e.g. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;gitlab.com&#x2F;kofik&#x2F;zxing&#x2F;commit&#x2F;a86b0e7cf3fec99c1a446c4978e0cf607e225b50) to one of my suggestions.<p>-----<p>Comment #6 on issue 422 by sro...@gmail.com: suggested speedup in com.google.zxing.common.reedsolomon
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;code.google.com&#x2F;p&#x2F;zxing&#x2F;issues&#x2F;detail?id=422<p>I&#x27;ll commit the first changes. It can actually get faster by removing the check for one operand being 1. Saving two
branches helps the pipeline more than it hurts by having to carry out the rest of the operation in those cases.<p>Sure post a patch with the rest of your findings. I am sure it can be sped up.<p>Credit goes partly to Google&#x27;s code base, we got permission to pinch and adapt some of the routines used
internally.
======
detaro
[https://groups.google.com/d/msg/zxing/7EZRwyAwis4/omP8oyChzd...](https://groups.google.com/d/msg/zxing/7EZRwyAwis4/omP8oyChzd8J)
?

~~~
jason_s
You, sir, have made my day! :-)

